# Yiliquan Kung Fu



## Matt Stone (May 13, 2002)

Yiliquan kung fu, also known as One Principle Boxing, has training centers in Omaha, Nebraska; Puyallup and Seattle, Washington; and Camp Zama, Kanagawa-ken, Honshu, Japan.

Information on training with these groups can be obtained here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/yilichuan/

Happy Training!


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 19, 2002)

The Seattle-based training group will begin holding classes at the SeaTac Community Center on September 10th.  The primary instructor will be Dennis Mace.

Good luck Dennis!


----------



## SifuAnderson (Jul 4, 2002)

Dont forget Cedar rapids and Centerville Iowa, and Fort Smith Ar.


----------



## ECYili (Jul 4, 2002)

Sifu Anderson

  Who is the instructor in Fort Smith, AR?


----------



## SifuAnderson (Jul 5, 2002)

Sifu Darrell Lee. He was with Sifu Starr befor Sifu Burgess or Sifu Hachey. He started according to Sifu in 1974 and trained with Sifu Starr until 1986. He is a regestered black with Yili and a 9th degree in Bai Shou. An a really nice guy to boot.


----------



## ECYili (Jul 6, 2002)

Isn't Sifu Lee strictly doing and teaching Bai Shao?  Has he kept up with the changes in Yi Li?  I know that he created Bai Shao and that it came from Bai Xing.  What are the differences between the 2?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2002)

This might be an appropriate discussion for the Chinese Martial Arts-General forum!


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 6, 2002)

i may wind up living in seattle in a couple of years, so im subscribing to the yili community page. are there any other home pages for yiliquan?


----------



## SifuAnderson (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ECYili _
> 
> *Isn't Sifu Lee strictly doing and teaching Bai Shao?  Has he kept up with the changes in Yi Li?  *



He started the yili school in fort smith in oct 2000 and is still teaching. As far as keeping up with the changes he has the instructors manuel and the stu. manuel. he went and spent a few days with Sifu last sept and has been teaching it ever since. He doesn't teach bai shou any more. I am the only qualifyed instructor left that is still teaching the system. Everyone else who was teaching that I know of left during the black belt revolt. only the members of Sifu Lee's family remain to teach bai shou.


----------



## chufeng (Jul 29, 2002)

Arnisador,

You would certainly be welcome to visit/join our group...
You can contact me by e-mail at chufeng@earthlink.net 

Matt Stone will be in this neck of the woods by then, as well.
Dennis Mace is the WebBoard moderator as well as a very fine instructor...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## arnisador (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks, but I have my hands full here! I devote more time to MartialTalk.com than I can really afford to already.


----------



## Matt Stone (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SifuAnderson _
> 
> *Everyone else who was teaching that I know of left during the black belt revolt.*



Black belt revolt?

What black belt revolt?

Email me...

wolfden68@hotmail.com


----------



## chufeng (Jul 29, 2002)

Oops...

I copied the wrong heading onto my invitation (although you'd still be welcome Arnisador)...I intended my invitation to THENEUHAUSER, who expressed an interest earlier in this posting.

I'm so embarrassed 

Sincerely
:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Matt Stone (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *are there any other home pages for yiliquan? *



There is a test page put together by ECYili, but I am not sure of the amount of content on that site yet...

The Yahoo Groups site is the best bet right now, and there are some public use files loaded there as well...

We are working on a good Yiliquan Association web page currently, that will have public access areas, private access pages, forums, articles, photos, video...  you name it.  But it is still in the planning stages AFAIK.  When I get up to Seattle I am going to try to get a Northwestern Association page set up with links to the Association HQ page (when it is up), the Yahoo Groups, other sites of interest (like Martial Talk! ), etc.

Gambarimasu.

:samurai: :tank: :samurai:


----------



## ECYili (Jul 30, 2002)

Here's the address to the test site.  
http://hometown.aol.com/yatchyda/myhomepage/index.html 
 It's not much.  I used my account on AOL which doesn't offer alot of options in creating a site.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 1, 2002)

Having seen Sgt. Stone do Yi Li Chuan I have to say I was impressed. It is not at all like most of the "flowery Fru-fru" Chinese MA styles you can find in the US that misrepresent what Chinese MA are really like. It is very "spot on". Good use of body motion and technique with lots of power too. Nice stuff , the likes of which I have not seen since I left China. I highly recommend anyone wanting to study "the real deal" in Chinese MA to visit Sgt. Stone's dojo.


----------



## Matt Stone (Aug 2, 2002)

I am nothing.  My skills, compared to those of my seniors, suck butt.

While Yiliquan is a synthesis of Xingyi, Taiji and Bagua built on a Shaolin foundation, I suspect that with my teacher's background in Kyokushin, Shito-ryu, Pekiti-Tirsia Arnis, JKD and other arts, that at least some of that managed to filter in...

He always used to tell us that we were a Chinese style taught in a Japanese dojo setting...  Not that our school looked anything like a karate dojo, mind you, but that the _feel_ and _attitude_ were more Japanese than Chinese...  I think it is that kind of orientation, minus the militant regimentation of many Japanese schools, that helps make Yili training so productive.  We all feed from and develop off of the training and education of our peers.  So our whole is greater than the sum of its parts in a sense.

While I appreciate Sensei Rousselot's comments, and they mean a great deal to me personally, I must in all humility acknowledge the severe limitations on my abilities and knowledge.

Domo arigato gozaimashita, Sensei.  Demo anata no sanji wa machigatta deshita.

My humble thanks for such misplaced compliments.

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 2, 2002)

Matt, 

You have seen the way my dojo is run. It's not at all Japanese either.
It is run more like an Okinawan dojo...........you bow in, work your *** off then bow out..........basically anyway.
Everybody is there to help each other, higher belt ranks are their to help lower ones if need be.
Higher rank does mean you are entitled to more *** kissing by the lower ranks as in a Japanese dojo, on the contrary it means your responsibilities are greater for helping the newer members understand. 
I think Okinawan dojos (old style ones anyway) are more like Chinese "dojo" or daojang.
Chinese and Okinawans are more horizontal societies unlike the Japanese that are more vertical.
As for your skill level...........doesn't matter. My seniors could swat me around like a rag doll too, and on occasion do.
You have the right attitude and mind set, two things I rarely see in MA people today. You are serious about training and you take what you learn seriously and respect it for what it is......a martial art.


----------



## chufeng (Aug 4, 2002)

RyuShiKan,

Matt still views himself as a "junior" in our system...
...and although I appreciate his humility, he is denying the REAL ability that he has...he makes all of us proud because he is a fine representative of the YiLi system.

He is a senior in his own right...

Does he have more to learn??? Of course he does, as do I, as do you...the path we chose to walk when we involved ourselves in these arts isn't finished until they throw a shovelful of dirt in our faces...

All of the senior YiLi students/instructors spent time away from our Sifu...it was a time to grow, and each of us did, in our own way...Matt needs to recognize that he has grown SIGNIFICANTLY during his time away...I look forward to the lessons he will teach me when he arrives in the Pacific Northwest.

Although he touts the abilities of his seniors, he ignores that he has developed those same abilities...he relies on a memory from when he was 15 years old to describe my ability to punch...he didn't know anything then...and I'm quite sure that he can punch a bit harder than I could at his current age...his understanding of the structure of the system goes very deep...he has not taken a sip from the well of knowledge...he has taken a long draught...

I want to thank you for the information you've shared with him while he was in Japan...perhaps one day our paths will cross.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Rainman (Aug 4, 2002)

> While Yiliquan is a synthesis of Xingyi, Taiji and Bagua built on a Shaolin foundation, I suspect that with my teacher's background in Kyokushin, Shito-ryu, Pekiti-Tirsia Arnis, JKD and other arts, that at least some of that managed to filter in...



Interesting, where in Western WA do you all train at?

:asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Aug 4, 2002)

Chufeng has a training group in Puyallup.

We also have a training class at the SeaTac Community Center.

Feel free to visit the Yiliquan group page at Yahoo (the link is in my profile) to ask about training.


----------



## chufeng (Aug 4, 2002)

Rainman,

I hold classes almost every Saturday...this weekend I plan on family time though... 

I live in Puyallup...
If you are serious about joining our group, e-mail me at chufeng@earthlink.net 

I have a group of relatively new folks to the YiLi system...but Dennis Mace, who lives in Seattle, comes down to help out...he is a shodan equilavent...and I rely on him to demonstrate the things I can no longer do (serious arthritis of the knees)...but he is an incredible resource for PaKua applications and will, no doubt pass me in his abilities as he develops...

We are always looking for new folks who are serious about training in our system...contact me, please.

chufeng


----------



## chufeng (Mar 1, 2003)

Just to bring this thread up front, again, since some people have been asking...make it easy fro them to find the link.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 18, 2003)

Y'know, I hadn't realized how many folks had replied to this thread...

Wow.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Erkki (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Y'know, I hadn't realized how many folks had replied to this thread...
> *



I'll add one to it.  Just because.


----------



## CrushingFist (Apr 15, 2003)

haven't i heard of a Yili school in New York?


----------



## chufeng (Apr 15, 2003)

Sorry, we don't have any schools in New York...
You may be thinking of Yi Quan...

Regards,
:asian:
chufeng


----------



## CrushingFist (Apr 15, 2003)

I heard of Yi Quan here too $$ pricey 
and I heard of some Yili family taichi though, it wasnt kungfu my mistake... its in a YMCA hmmm... its a rare family style too


----------



## chufeng (Apr 26, 2003)

Well, I can guarantee we're not TOO pricey 

I ask only for the students' dedication to learning the art...I don't charge a fee for instruction...

Maybe I should...because those things that are free are often-times NOT valued by the recipient...

If I did this for a living, I'd certainly charge something (got to put food on the table), but I have a career outside of my martial arts (which encompasses many of the lessons and techniques I learned in the martial arts).

The only out of pocket expense for my students is uniform and Association dues ($25/yr for junior grade; $50/yr for black sash grade).

I find it interesting that there is a "family" TaiJiQuan system called YiLi...Our founder chose that name because of it's very simple meaning: One Principle or Primary Principle...that principle is "Maintain Center." You see similar ideas in many other arts...but for us it is the CORE of our art.

:asian:
chufeng

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## chufeng (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm not really schizophrenic...I don't know why the last post has two signatures???

chufeng


----------



## arnisador (Apr 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *I ask only for the students' dedication to learning the art...I don't charge a fee for instruction...
> 
> Maybe I should...because those things that are free are often-times NOT valued by the recipient...*



Time and again I've had to learn this lesson the hard way. I have no need to or interest in making money from the martial arts and frankly would rather not--but non-paying students all too frequently are not as serious and drop out or come infrequently.

Well, I've been guilty of the same at times--"I don't feel like going to class tonight, but I better since I'm paying for it".


----------



## arnisador (Apr 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *I'm not really schizophrenic...I don't know why the last post has two signatures??? *



You should consider going to your User CP and makint it an actual signature--then it'll be "just right" every time.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## CrushingFist (Apr 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *Well, I can guarantee we're not TOO pricey
> 
> I ask only for the students' dedication to learning the art...I don't charge a fee for instruction...
> ...


 well you don't charge because you have no need to charge, but here people make martial arts teaching their living, they teach martial arts to get money, some teach it with heart and get money, some just teach blabs to get money


----------

